
Bitcoin creator Satoshi Nakamoto may never be identified - bookofjoe
https://www.economist.com/technology-quarterly/2018/09/01/satoshi-nakamoto-bitcoins-enigmatic-creator
======
WheelsAtLarge
This may be true but does it matter. Satoshi wanted to be anonymous and he/she
got his/their way. Good for him! To the rest of us, knowing, makes no
difference.

